# Time of Birth



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

whenever i have pregnant fish it seems they always give birth at night is this always the case?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

not at all! they'll give birth whenever they feel most comfortable. I've had platies give birth due the day before during a water change.


----------



## emzamy (Jul 18, 2010)

My Platy gave birth at 5pm yesterday! My last ones have all been overnight! However-i did find out that as it was not dark she could see her babies and ate quite alot of them


----------

